# New AVR Model Release dates?



## Chucka (Feb 17, 2014)

Does anyone have any idea in what period of the year the various AVR manufacturers release their new (2014/2015) models? I am especially interested in new Pioneer model introduction announcements as I heard the rumor that they will be upgrading their room correction software to include finally include subs.


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

Normally they start to hit stores from March , Pioneer normally comes out around April .


----------



## Chucka (Feb 17, 2014)

Thank You.

Has anyone else heard any rumors of a new version of the Pioneer room correction system that includs subs? A salesman mentionted this to me who should have some knowledge in Pioneer but we will not know if it will be this year until the new models are introduced.


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

The MCACC calibration is called now Advanced MCACC ( the name already existed MCACC/Adavnced MCACC ) with more filters but i am not aware of multiple sub calibration like the XT32 , the good is it can still be managed after calibration in all parameters wile Audyssey can't .


----------



## Chucka (Feb 17, 2014)

Almadacr said:


> The MCACC calibration is called now Advanced MCACC ( the name already existed MCACC/Adavnced MCACC ) with more filters but i am not aware of multiple sub calibration like the XT32 , the good is it can still be managed after calibration in all parameters wile Audyssey can't .


What was mention to me was for a new version beyond this coming in the future that INCLUDED correction on the sub output. But WHEN is the futre :-(


----------



## GCG (Aug 22, 2013)

I find it hard to believe that any mfg could satisfy a large enough portion of the market to make an auto sub EQ system commercially viable. I know Audyssey tries but the success opinion varies person to person. I for one agree with the Pioneer philosophy to date - stay out of the sub EQ arena and let the aftermarket handle it.


----------

